# [Colorado Springs,CO] Players wanted (You pick the game!)



## jdrakeh (May 10, 2010)

Since prepping campaigns in advance and trying to find interested players for them hasn't been working out so well for me, I figured that I would try a different approach. I'm better at running improvised (sandbox) style play, anyhow, so below is a list of games that I own and would be willing to run: 


AD&D 1e/OSRIC
Against the Darkness
Basic D&D (Holmes) 
Blood 
Call of Cthulhu (1920s, modern, or Dreamlands)
The Fantasy Trip
Fantasy Wargaming
GURPS Lite 3e (pick a genre)
HarnMaster 3e
Labyrinth Lord
Legends of Steel (Barbarians of Lemuria edition) 
Middle Earth Role Playing 2e
Original D&D (plus Arduin by request)
Risus (pick a genre)
The Shadow Project
Story Engine (pick a genre)
Trailblazer
Reply to this thread or email me at <jdrakeh[at]msn[dot]com> if you have any interest!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 12, 2010)

Hey there.  

We have Sunday and Friday groups already, but one more wouldn't hurt.  Or you're welcome to join one of the existing groups as a player.    We play D&D 4E on Fridays and New World of Darkness on Sundays.

As for adding one more game to the line up, we (my wife and I) are pretty open, but AD&D 1E is the only one in that list we actually have access to.  We're D&D 3.5/Pathfinder Groupies at the moment.


----------



## jdrakeh (May 13, 2010)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Hey there.
> 
> We have Sunday and Friday groups already, but one more wouldn't hurt.  Or you're welcome to join one of the existing groups as a player.    We play D&D 4E on Fridays and New World of Darkness on Sundays.
> 
> As for adding one more game to the line up, we (my wife and I) are pretty open, but AD&D 1E is the only one in that list we actually have access to.  We're D&D 3.5/Pathfinder Groupies at the moment.




Well, I did find two fellows (possibly three) interested in Trailblazer (which is essentially 3.75) and one (possibly two) interested in CoC on the CSprings RPG Meetup message board. I do love me some AD&D, though.  

As for rule books, I have multiple copies of pretty much every game on that list (I plan for players not having immediate access to out of print or otherwise obscure RPGs). 

If you were interested in taking on another game, what nights/times would work well for you?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 13, 2010)

Saturday nights are pretty much it for us at present.


----------



## jdrakeh (May 17, 2010)

Would you be interested in Call of Cthulhu every other Saturday? I have two takers for this on the RPG Meetup group. I'll bring the books and the game is dead simple, so referencing them during play will rarely be an issue.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 17, 2010)

Could be fun.    Let me discuss it with the Mrs. and I'll get back to you.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 18, 2010)

Going to have to bow out.  Saturdays are our alternate day for our Friday group should Friday be unavailable.  Plus, we're in the middle of planning a move, so things are pretty up in the air right now.


----------

